# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Slim wall mounted planted fish tank

## caRoland

My wall mounted planted tank.



tks rdgs
caroland

----------


## mmramos

nice! may i know where you bought this and around much?

i'm using a wall mounted one also but square..

----------


## kalindab

I have to say caroland that is one seriously beautiful tank!!!!!
mmramos are you sure thats a tank and not just a photo I have never seen anything like either of those tanks. Congratulations on such innovative tanks.

Allthough if all those containers above carolands are needed to keep the tank so pretty I think I should stick to fish-only

I am a member of a fish only forum from my country could I get your permission to add your tank photos. I believe the members would be as mind boggled as I am.

----------


## mmramos

Hi Kalindad,

Yep, it's a real tank.. you can check out www.aquavistainc.com for details.  :Grin:

----------


## andrewtyr

perhaps the water level could be a lil higher

----------


## caRoland

well kalindad u may do so... :Smile: 
tks for ur comments

----------


## |squee|

Nice. Has a feeling of depth despite it being wall mounted.

----------


## Shadow

It must be very heavy, how do you mount it? I wonder if the wall screw can support it.

----------


## caRoland

this tank oni holds approx 8gallons of water so u all go calculate e weight  :Smile: 
this tank frame is supported by 8 heavy duty screws..me diy myself plus e help of my supporting wife  :Smile: 
soon i will add A grade crs..nw still testing e water...C grade doing well, its in there for 1 week le.
stay tune for more pics
cheers to all who view my thread...
tks regards
caroland

----------


## Talos

really cool tank!
how much did u pay for it n where did u buy it from?

----------


## cheonge

Really nice tank.. Must be very expensive..

----------


## richietay

nice, are there any filters used?

----------


## Nauzer

Pleasant to view esp mounted on the wall....  :Smile:

----------


## mmramos

Sorry Caroland if I hijacked your thread  :Opps:  

I bought mine 400++ at compasspoint.

it comes with filtration - OHF, and air bubbles. Interesting is you won't see any trace of the piping,cablings and suchs.

----------


## caRoland

hi to all being busy these few days doing my sales of taiwan moss online...
This tank is 4ft long and i bought at 1k plus...
im using CO2 electrolysis, 2 cooler master fan, 2X 21W t5 lite, ADA soil,2 Sera filters.
total cost i tin is about $1600-$1800...

cheers rgds
CAroland

----------


## mmramos

Hi Caroland,

May I know where you bought the tank? Is the size customizable?

----------


## caRoland

sera centre at macperson there....they are my sub-contractor,
ya can customised but ex ar ..

tks rgds 
caroland

----------


## caRoland

here is my update of my humble tank.
Sold all crs and endlers.
Only wanna keep e endangered galaxy microrasbora hence creating this smoothin environment for them.

Enjoy the pic .. two weeks later then i will introduce the new tiny lovely creatures. Currently wad i have are 4eva hungry yamatoes, some beautifyin cherries and 3 hardworking oto.

----------


## brianclaw

If you're thinking of keeping the "endangered" Galaxies, your previous set up would've been better for breeding - the moss would've been better for fries to hide in. Right now, it's a little too bare, plus the previous set-up looked a lot better. It looks a little "flat" now with no sense of depth.

----------


## Chee Jin

Agree that the earlier tank looks better

----------


## caRoland

> If you're thinking of keeping the "endangered" Galaxies, your previous set up would've been better for breeding - the moss would've been better for fries to hide in. Right now, it's a little too bare, plus the previous set-up looked a lot better. It looks a little "flat" now with no sense of depth.


hey bro for your info, i have 4 tanks in my office all planted with various mosses for selling and breeding of fishes....
This tank is for my room to enjoy not for breeding.
haha...
Enjoy guys..

----------


## Mintz

WOW... beautiful tank..!!
How long does you take to do this tank. Is it tough to maintain it?

----------


## caRoland

mintz, Thank you so much for your compliments, you a newbie?
Haha...Once u get the hands to it, it is as easy as ABC.

Share with u my tank specifications
Tank Size= 48"(l) X 4"(b) X 12"(ht)
ph= 7
kh= 3
water temperature= 27
CO2= Electroylsis
ADA soil at the base 0.5 inch
2 Sera internal filter
Top up water using aged water
Dosage of NPK every week

Basically, everyday reach home just lie down on my bed to enjoy the nice smoothing scenery and listening to music.

cheers bro, u staying where? Perhaps i can give u some different mosses to start off, for nice mosses you need to purchase from me.

----------


## caRoland

well bought some rocks and here's the rescape  :Smile:

----------


## ahkoh

mmramos,

you paid only $400++? Thats very cheap...and at compasspoint? I cant recall they have an aquarium shop there. You bought at a fair?

----------


## Corleone

very smoothing on the eyes..but maybe more rocks at the side do will do a better job.

----------


## mmramos

> mmramos,
> 
> you paid only $400++? Thats very cheap...and at compasspoint? I cant recall they have an aquarium shop there. You bought at a fair?


yup, but i don't recommend buying it.. a lot of things broke down after a 1 month and support sucks big time. you can't service the pump or filter of this thing without draining the tank - headache. there's one shop at tampines mall selling a rectangular one. the looks is very very nice.. i think caroland is selling also better check with him/her.

----------


## caRoland

well..i haved added rainbar at 2 sides and nana on rocks.
enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Colinley

Hi i have one of these tanks but ive struggled to get plants that look in proportion to the tank. Yours looks amazing. Could you please tell me which type of plants you have used 

Thanks Colin QUOTE=caRoland;212628]My wall mounted planted tank.



tks rdgs
caroland[/QUOTE]

----------


## Fujisasuke

Dude.. last reply to this thread was more than a decade ago...

----------


## Latency

> Dude.. last reply to this thread was more than a decade ago...


LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

